# safety gear for Morten bay



## bigjimaus (Jan 8, 2010)

What do i need in the way of safety gear for paddling around the rivers and beaches of Morten bay?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The only legal requirements that I'm aware of for Moreton Bay is the you need to have a light from sun down to sun up (anchor light and flash light).

Apart from that you should wear a correctly fitted PFD type 2, have a sharp rope cutting knife attached to you, a pea less LOUD whistle, a phone (in water proof bag, with the local marine rescue phone number) and or a VHF radio (your exposed to have a licence), marine smoke flairs, adequate water, hat/sunscreen, complete a kayak safety coarse or at least practice a capsize and reentry in deep water, a compass/GPS, check weather forecast as close to launch time as possible.........and dont forget to leave room for your fishing stuff  .


----------



## bigjimaus (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for the info will see what i can do in the way of a PDF as i havent got one that will allow me to paddle atm.

Cheers 
Big Jim


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

